# SIMATIC S7 Baugruppen



## hightower777 (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, 
es gibt wieder Baugruppen, die einfach zuviel bei Uns sind. Daher steht wieder mal eine Lagersäuberung an.

Gebraucht, guter Zustand, wenig gebraucht, leider ohne Verpackung:
- S7, CPU 414-2, 6ES7 414-2XG03-0AB0, V1.1.2, €710,-
- S7, CPU 416-2, 6ES7 416-2XK02-0AB0, V3.1.4, €910,-
- S7, CPU 315-2 DP, 6ES7 315-2AG10-0AB0, €350,-
- S7-CP343-1, 6GK7 343-1EX21-0XE0, €650,-

Gebraucht, guter aber gebrauchter Zustand, leider ohne Verpackung:
- S7, CPU 313, 6ES7 313-1AD03-0AB0, €190,-

Neu, aber geöffnete Orginalverpackung
- Simatic Logo, Logik Modul, 6ED1 052-2MD00-0BA6, €110,-
- Simatic Logo, Logik Modul, 6ED1 052-2MD00-0BA6, €110,-
- Simatic Logo, Logik Modul, 6ED1 052-1FB00-0BA4, €75,-

Neu, ungeöffnete Orginalverpackung
- Analog Input Module, SM331, 6ES7 331-7KF02-0AB0, €250,-
- Analog Input Module, SM332, 6ES7 332-1BL00-0AA0, €250,-
- Simatic Logo, I/O Modul, 6ED1 055-1CB00-0AB0, 75,-
- Simatic Logo, I/O Modul, 6ED1 055-1CB00-0AB0, 75,-

Alle Baugruppen funktionieren natürlich einwandfrei !!
Rechnung kann auf Wunsch ausgestellt werden.

Gruss Hightower


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (20 Februar 2011)

Kannst Du auch eine Rechnung ausstellen?
Schreib mal Preise dran, das macht die ganze sache wesentlich einfacher. 
Oder gibst du im geschäft auch preisvorschläge ab? 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## hightower777 (20 Februar 2011)

Preisupdate gemacht !!


----------



## hightower777 (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo, realistische Preisvorschläge sind ebenfalls jederzeit willkommen !!

Gruss Hightower


----------



## Profiler (17 April 2016)

Hallo Hightower,

ich würde Dir so eine Simatic Logo, Logik Modul, 6ED1 052-1FB00-0BA4, für €75,- abkaufen.
Ich benötige aber eine Rechnung. Können wir den Kauf per email abwickeln?
Email-Adresse lautet ingo.kubitz@gmail.com

schönes WE


----------



## shrimps (17 April 2016)

Hmm
Nach 3 Jahren ?
Gibt es den Anbieter überhaupt noch ?


----------

